# Festool V Panasonic V Makita V Dewalt Drills



## jedmc571 (6 Apr 2010)

I'm looking at new drills, :roll: anyone used the new generation Panasonic?

I Noticed that the both Festool and Panasonic now use Brushless motors, just wondered if anyone has any thoughts? I am a big Festool fan, but I don't think I can justify £400 for a single drill, and as I would ike an Impact driver as well, it makes sense to look at some of the combi packs available 

Cheers

Jed


----------



## speed (6 Apr 2010)

i have the festool t15 and its amazing, i would only buy it with all the chucks tho.

panasonic are sposed to be good, im eyeing up the twin pack atm its £270+vat, im waiting for my hitachi to die first tho


----------



## Karl (6 Apr 2010)

When you say "drill", what sort do you mean? Combi drill? 4 function? Or, dare I say it, just a Normal drill?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jedmc571 (6 Apr 2010)

A drill for all seasons :wink: 

Mainly for benchwork, so more emphasis on srewdriver and drill, I use my SDS for masonry anyway, so never really felt the need for hammer action.

I've just sold my 2 Dewalts, the 18v was so heavy and cumbersome, the 12v was a bit better, both were combi drills.

I've wanted an impact drill since using a friends a while back, a great combination of lightweight, small size, and plenty of power.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## SNight (6 Apr 2010)

I have the festool t15 + 3 li ion. Very good long lasting batteries, lightweight, comfortable to use, quick charges, and powerfull. If you can't stretch for the festool I would definitley go for the panasonic as the next best.


----------



## Shane (6 Apr 2010)

How about a Hilti? I use the 12v Ni-Mh and it is the best drill/driver I have ever used, for a 12v it has massive torque and a quick charge, also the charge lasts well, not too heavy either. Since using it I hardly ever use a corded drill


----------



## cambournepete (6 Apr 2010)

I have the Festool C12, which is powerful way beyond what you'd expect for a 12v drill.
I'd suggest it's all you're ever likely to need for normal woodwork.

I also have a 15.6volt old-style Panasonic combi drill, which is also pretty good with very long lasting NiMH batteries.
It's good for drilling a few holes in bricks etc, but not as good as a proper SDS drill.


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Apr 2010)

I balked at the Festool price and got a Panasonic. It is a great drill and I am very happy with it. It's light, well balanced and powerful. Holds its charge perfectly - even after a long period of inactivity.

I still use my Hitachi impact driver - bought when these things first appeared on the market - for most screw driving (although the Panasonic does that fine too).


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Apr 2010)

I've just purchased the Makita 18v Combi drill from Screwfix, they had it on offer for £79.99 with two batteries, the many reviews on the site all seem to be quite favourable, I believe they often discount this drill as a way of getting people into the Makita brand, so it might be worth keeping an eye out if you are looking to save a bit of cash.


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Apr 2010)

Jed as you know I am a Festool fan too but my everyday drills are my Makita 18v Li-ion ones I have two drills and one impact driver with 4 batteries. They must be 4 years old now and still going great even with heavy usage.

I dont think I would bother with the Festool ones, yes they have some neat things like the various chucks but I dont think they are as great as say the TS55 saw that I just couldnt be without now.

PS I knew someone who bought the Panasonic ones when they came out 2 or 3 years ago and they are good too but his have been in for repair several times now, I noticed they come in a set in a systainer now.


----------



## jedmc571 (7 Apr 2010)

Quick update, 

After hours ( and I mean that ) I kept going back to the Panasonic, it was between that and the Makita, I wasn't to concerned about getting 18v, as I find them a bit cumbersome, I checked over and over again, and the Panasonic just seemed better value, and the Systainer is a nice touch, as I have a few Festool items, it will fit in nicely, I can't see a use for a wheel around bag though :lol: 

I just finished a private job making a coffee table for someone, the money from that, and the fact that I sold him my 2 dewalts, has financed my little gloat :lol: 

I finally got a good deal from Elliots Tools :wink: 

I spoke to 12 dealers today :shock: playing them off against each other, eventually Elliots slightly undercut the cheapest quote by a few quid, and threw in a Systainer as well  

It's worth ringing round, Elliots pre vat price was just short of the vat inc price of the best quote :shock: just goes to show, their's plenty of room to negotiate.

Should be here in the morning.

If anyone is interested, I'll do a quick review, when I get time?

Thanks for all the replies

Cheers

Jed


----------



## speed (7 Apr 2010)

i got the new ITS book today and are offering a free bag and light, allong with the drill and impact in systainer with 2x 3.3ah batts

edit to add link
http://www.itslondon.co.uk/pd_PANREVOKI ... inpack.htm

all other sets ive seen dont include a systainer and have 3.0ah batterys


----------



## jedmc571 (7 Apr 2010)

That's what I got Speed.

As a bonus it's the Anniversary colours in Cobalt Black, and it's a bit more expensive being a Limited Edition, but they still beat it. The colour looks really nice.

It was ITS I put them against, I was hoping they might use a Festool Systainer, but it appears that Panasonic do one.

Also got the 3.3AH Batteries, all in I'm really pleased.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## speed (7 Apr 2010)

systainers are made by tanos, its a sister company to festool, so they are festool systainers just a diffrent colour

a nice review would be good when you get them, i may have to kill off the hitachi and buy a set


----------

